# Performance Years is now Ames



## cristn00 (Mar 9, 2013)

Just went to place an order for some parts with Performance Years and was redirected to Ames. For me this stinks because they were local, I could pick up the parts and the tech guys were great to work with.
Placed my order with the Ames folks and paid the shipping costs but hopefully the rest of teh experience will be good.
Anyone else out there using Ames?


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I always use Ames and have had excellent results and customer service.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Like Nightshade, I have been a big fan of Ames Performance. Matt


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's an explanation: Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firbird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.


----------



## cristn00 (Mar 9, 2013)

Good to hear, I'll miss the convenience of a local supplier, guess I was spoiled. Hopefully the parts cross references they used will get me the right parts. Getting a catalogue too....thanks for the votes of confidence for Ames
Nick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Been an AMES customer since 1982-83. Top notch outfit. That said, I think the future of repro and resto parts for our cars is uncertain. The demand will eventually dry up.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

cristn00 said:


> Good to hear, I'll miss the convenience of a local supplier, guess I was spoiled. Hopefully the parts cross references they used will get me the right parts. Getting a catalogue too....thanks for the votes of confidence for Ames
> Nick



I see you are in pa, I once placed a massive sheetmetal order, Ie. trunk pan, floor pan, cowl section, fender heels, and they brought the order to Carlise, and I picked them up and saved a ton of dough on shipping.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nightshade 68 HO said:


> I always use Ames and have had excellent results and customer service.


I dont think you will miss anything at all. On the contrary you will gain something else. Performance Years do things that others can. For example:
I was at the Englistown swap meet and race track last year on September. I Met a guy from Performance years at a booth. His name is Mike. He hooked me up a with a hard to find non reproduce part for my 69. It was the lower balance. I was the happiest men on earth. Then he promise me that his company will be the only reproducer of another hard to find part. The Trunk lid for a 69. Not reproduced until now. Guess who. Performance Years. The merging was an unexpected move but maybe necessary to help us all.


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Just ompleted a frame off retoration of my '66 GTO. Used a number of suppliers. I found Ames to be the best of the bunch. Honest description of parts. Good quality parts, excellent service.


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

I always try to use Ames, I appreciate their honesty about the quality of parts in their catalog. 



geeteeohguy said:


> Been an AMES customer since 1982-83. Top notch outfit. That said, I think the future of repro and resto parts for our cars is uncertain. The demand will eventually dry up.


What do you mean? I see cars that were restored, and then left to sit (again!) being re-restored all the time. And God knows that I'm doing my part to keep them in business.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Another vote of confidence for Ames.

I've bought a lot of stuff from Ames over the years. Honest descriptions in the catalog, fair prices, good customer service.

I also picked up some large and heavy parts at one of the shows they attend and saved a TON in shipping charges!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

ibarbuckle, I mean that the people base for restoring these cars is shifting to the next generation. A lot of the folks interested in these cars will be gone, and interest in general will eventually diminish with time. But, it will take a good amount of time.....probably 30-40 years! I've seen it happen with older cars and older generations of people. Less people alive that had memories of the cars when new, and newer generations with less interest in the past. Of course, there will always be the eccentrics like myself who think 'older is better', and we'll do all we can to keep history alive and running down the road.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm pretty happy with the parts supplies other than some of the stuff I get is made for a chevelle and it doesn't line up exactly right. I wish someone would manufacture the parts for the post cars. Talk about frustration...


----------

